# Icons on I-phone 3Gs not display in Home



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

There are some app. icons on my I-phone 3Gs Like Yo Tv app. not displayed in Home before it was displayed.

But when I search for it it displays in search and I can open it from there.

How do I make the app. icon appear in Home again ?

Is there method in which I can make it display in Home again, since the app. icon was there before.


I had to uninstall the app. and re-install it to make it appear again, but
don't wish to do it each time the app. icon disappears from Home.



Thanks.


----------

